# Best drifting rods



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I know this topic should go in the tackle forum but I thought I'd get better answeres posted here -

What are your favorite Walleye drift fishing outfits 
& do they double for your jig fishing situations?



I luv my St.Croix Avid series 6' 8" Medium power X-Fast 
Abu garcia 4600 C4 loaded with #10 Cajun line


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

My 2 cents worth......... I use nothing but long rods.......9 to 10 ft. I fish FireLine 10# test and use Vanish leaders of different # tests. Perfect for me and I can cover a bunch of different fishing methods with that set up....Totally my personal choice.....because everyone that responds to this, will have an Idea on what "THEY" like to use....... Way too many choices these days. You say you "LUV" your StCroix outfit. Then fish it most often and then shop around for what "YOU" like the feel of........THIS IS JUST NOT ONE OF THOSE ASK AND GET THE ANSWER QUESTIONS........ Damn few people will agree anyway.........Good fishin to you........and be sides if you dont like your next choice of outfits.....sell it to one of your "bud's and move on to another choice.............Jon Sr.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

9 ft noodle rods for me,,no resistance for the fish and the wave action keeps the bait moving,,,


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

man i thought i was gonna be the only guy using steelhead rods for eyes, i guess not, 9ft with 8-10lb for most of my live bait rigging period. for jigs, 6'8" light action with 6lb mono, braid in the winter.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

riverKing........... I've been fishing with these rods for almost 15 years now.I do every thing with them from pan-fishing to trolling for walleyes.... Not for everyone, just like fireline.... not for everyone, I fish a lake that has every thing and I do catch all of them at times trolling.....Muskie....N.Pike (large ones) walleye.....bass ..saugeye........these rods do what I want them to do and never have let me down.....Keep on enjoying your "WISE CHOICE" of rods....it can only get better...... Good fishin to you guy....Jon Sr.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

... These long rods are great for using drop shot rig's for crappie and walleye's ... never leave home without them....Love my long rods...
:F ...GOOD FISHING GUYS...:F


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

For drifting/casting on Erie I love my St Croix 6'6" Premier MH spinning rod. It's a great stick. I would maybe go to a 7' for casting, but I doubt I would go any longer than that. My standard reel is a Mitchell Avocet. Though, when I can scrape up some cash I'll probaly go with a Diawa such as the SS Tournament in 1300. This year I focused on adding to my musky assortment.

CG


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

6ft.6in Cabella's XML Med.light rod with any good reel and 8lb.test Trilene Sensation line.Love to feel that first little tap and then chomp chomp just as you set the hook.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

STcroy 7FT With stradic 2500 and eight lb vanish.


----------

